# How to pick a golden retriever puppy?



## maya (Apr 14, 2005)

I found some tips on how to pick a golden retriever puppy: 


*-Walk away from the puppy. It should follow you.
-Talk to the puppy. It should listen to you.
-Roll a ball for the puppy, should chase it. 
-Pinch puppy's ear or skin between its toes. (Puppy that yips will likely be easier to train)
-Flip puppy onto its back and hold for a minute. Puppy should wiggle a minute, then give in. *

Hey forum members, any thoughts or any advice? 
Can someone add little more to this list?

maya


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Maya, thanks for the post.
What if all the puppies respond well (I know all of ours do that already and they're only 4 weeks old)?  Most of the time I think you just really fall in love with a certain one naturally... and kind of choose according to your own personality as well...

Vierka


----------



## jashley91 (Apr 15, 2005)

maya said:


> I found some tips on how to pick a golden retriever puppy:
> 
> 
> *-Walk away from the puppy. It should follow you.
> ...


 Hi Maya,
Flip puppy on it's back is my all time favorite...there are lots of others, but I always base my decision on this one. If you find a good breeder, they should be really watching and analyzing from day one of pup's life. They will help match a puppy to your lifestyle/home. And then it is always fun to see which one you "click" with. Many times, I find it is the one I have already had designated.
Happy Puppy Picking!!
Tricia


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

We also waited until the puppies were busy and threw a HUGE set of keys down on the floor. The bully puppy was the first to hide. The runt (our dog) was one of the only dogs who went to investigate (once he got over being startled) and that's also what you want.


----------



## timberwolfe (Apr 15, 2005)

The best way is to talk to the breeder. Some breeders don't let you choose. They ask what your home conditions are like, how much activity the dog will have, do you have kids, how much experience you have with dogs, etc., and they will choose the best dog for you. The problem with some of the methods listed is you don't know what the puppies have been doing all day. If one puppy is just waking up while another has been playing for the last hour, you will get different results which will have nothing to do with the temperment of the pup.


----------



## tx.lakerats (May 28, 2005)

I think those are very good sugestions... I know I tend to spend time with the litter then one will stand out


----------



## dallasgoldens (Apr 19, 2005)

When the lady for the services dog place was here to pick out her pups from my litter she did several things to pick her pups.
First she didn't pick the most outgoing, or the one that came to her first. These pups are normal the most dominate and are harder to train.
She got them real interested in a toy across the room from her then called, she wanted to see how quick they would leave something the were into, and come to her.
She threw a ball, and called the pups back to her, to see which was the quickest to catch on that if they gave up the ball they got a treat.
she would hold treats in her hands and then call the pups and see who would give direct eye contact and hold it.
she fliped them on there back, and see who would submit.
she also grabed a hand full of their fur skin and held it tight to see who would try to bit, as the people they went to help would need to do that to help get back up if they fell out of there wheelchairs.
but the main thing was who would leave what they were interested in and come back and pay attention the her. that showed that they would listen and be easier to train for what she need them to do.


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

When you are going to get a new pup, you should have a good idea of what you want out of a ""DOG""!!!

Is it not only going to be the family/personal pet, but are you going to show or trial this ""DOG""--is this ""DOG"" going to be within a busy household, or an older household??

The temperments of goldens do differ, there are very docile, couch potato natured and also high energy!!!

The coat plays a big role also, there are heavy coats, medium coat, and a thinner lighter coat, (the latter usually is in the feild bred, and they tend to be high energy)

Then there is size, granted we do have a standard for the breed, but there is different bone type, the larger the bone, the more dog.

This list is endless actually, but give a good idea of what that cute little fluffy pup is going to grow up to be and you must research the lines and look at as many of the offsprings that are available if possibe as adults now, these things help tremendously on determining what you will possible have as an adult!!


----------



## faerieprncs (May 29, 2005)

The excercises referred to above are from the Volhard Puppy Aptitude testing method. You can do a search on the internet and find the details. Basically, it's a set of things you do, and then rate the puppy numerically based on his response. At the end of the test, you can see what type of personality the puppy is most likely to exhibit as an adult. I've heard that this is very accurate.

Unfortunately, we had to pick our pup at four weeks, so she was too young for the testing...so we picked the girl who seemed the most laid back and didnt wander as much. Also, the breeder commented on the fact that typically the larger pups of the litter are more laid back as puppies and adults...because they didnt have to fight so hard to get mama's milK!


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Isn't that interesting.....my guy was the runt of the litter and he's very laid-back. Mind, by the time we brought him home he was the second largest. He's still only a little guy, though.


----------



## jmartin (May 20, 2005)

*Great info*

Thanks, folks. This is very helpful stuff! I have printed copies to use when I am visiting breeders.

JM


----------



## Dan Dell'Osso (May 5, 2005)

*How to pick a Golden Retriever puppy.*

The first and most important task, probably the most difficult, selecting a reputable breeder, unfortunately this is where I failed. My breeder had prominent hip dysplasia in two litters. Unfortunately one opf those dogs was mine. The surgery was extremely successful the cost $4,800.00. So be sure that the breeder has records of the dogs he has produced, that the breeding stock is OFA hip certified, accept notheing less that "Excellent" rating.


----------



## GOODTIMN (May 30, 2005)

Not only hip certs. but shoulder and eye certs. are also extremely important, I teach agility and the shoulders are just as important for certs, what goes up must come down!!!!


----------



## FieldsOfGold (Dec 1, 2005)

While I agree 100% about getting the health clearances of the dam and sire and preferably 4-5 generations back...they do NOT need to be all Excellent in my opinion. That doesn't always happen. What you are looking for is a PASSING hip rating--Excellent, Good or Fair are all passing "scores". There have been parents with Fair ratings producing offspring with Excellent hips and vice versa. It's a good idea to check the pedigree of both the dam and sire and look 5 generations back to see how many offspring were produced with Degenerative Hip Disease. You don't want to see a lot of that. As for having all Excellents, that's just not going to happen. Be sure and look at the CERF and heart clearance as well. You don't want a pup from lines who produce a lot of ANY type of health issue---not just hips or elbows.




Dan Dell'Osso said:


> The first and most important task, probably the most difficult, selecting a reputable breeder, unfortunately this is where I failed. My breeder had prominent hip dysplasia in two litters. Unfortunately one opf those dogs was mine. The surgery was extremely successful the cost $4,800.00. So be sure that the breeder has records of the dogs he has produced, that the breeding stock is OFA hip certified, accept notheing less that "Excellent" rating.


----------



## jgrandstaff (Feb 15, 2006)

We live in Okla, and are looking for a Golden pup. Does anyone know of a reputable breeder who could provide these clearances on their sire and dam, and that may have a current or upcoming liter. We realize that there is a good chance we may have to go "out of state" to select this puppy. Thanks so much. I am so anxious to get our new baby. Please reply ASAP


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

jgrandstaff said:


> We live in Okla, and are looking for a Golden pup. Does anyone know of a reputable breeder who could provide these clearances on their sire and dam, and that may have a current or upcoming liter. We realize that there is a good chance we may have to go "out of state" to select this puppy. Thanks so much. I am so anxious to get our new baby. Please reply ASAP


Hi jgrandstaff....welcome to the forums....

Try posting in the Member Introduction section, with the same question....or start a new thread in this same section. I think more people will see the question and you'll get more help....

Rick


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I agree that the breeder probably knows the most. I have bought puppies and i have raised 3 litters.. I also go through the tests, but I found that in my own litters the response varied day to day. 
We also had a situation where a good friend of mine (and a pro trainer) got 3 female lab pups from excellent (field) breeding. He had the pups for a couple days at his house and picked the one he thought would be the most outgoing hard driving dog. I ended up with one of them for my son. now that they are a couple years old, my sons dog is by far the most "active" and the one that has the most talent (field). 
So maybe the guys that say "just pick a good litter and take the one that pooped last so you can get safely home" have the right spin on it.
I always take a duck wing with me when picking a pup since that is what I am interested in. I want the one that goes nuts over it. but does not run off with it.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

jgrandstaff said:


> We live in Okla, and are looking for a Golden pup. Does anyone know of a reputable breeder who could provide these clearances on their sire and dam, and that may have a current or upcoming liter. We realize that there is a good chance we may have to go "out of state" to select this puppy. Thanks so much. I am so anxious to get our new baby. Please reply ASAP


RockErin kennel is in Oklahoma. Now they have field bred goldens and I don't know if that is what you are interested in. They have an excellent reputation and their dogs would have all the clearances. here is their web site.

http://www.fieldgoldens.com/


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

My story is a funny one on how I came to get my first golden. I had had a black lab. I did not want to compare the next puppy to him; so the vet I was working with hooked me up with a great breeder. When his female was getting ready to have puppies, he called me and told me I could have the pick of the litter. Well at five weeks, I went over to see him and the puppies. They were so adorable. Anyway, he took Shasta, the mom, over to the other side of the room and all the puppies were in a cedar bed type thing. So I walked to the other side of the room and called out, "oh puppies" very loud. Tyler, who I eventually took home, was the only puppy that came to my shoes and started untying them. I said, I will take him. Rob said, no you dont want him, he is the runt. So I said, okay. We put them all back in the cedar bed area. And once again, I called out, "oh puppies" and once again, Tyler came running over to my shoes and started untying them. I said to Rob, I am taking him. Rob again said you dont want him. He is the runt, and the vet said he is going to have trouble with one of his eyes. I said at that point, then who better than me to take him. I worked for a vet at the time, and I am not interested in showing him but just to have as a great pet and give him lots of love. So Rob agreed with me finally. I took him home at six weeks and had him for fifteen years. And as it turned out, my vet took care of most of his brothers and sisters and Tyler was the best of the litter according to Rob. So that is my story as to how I picked my first golden.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I know a lot of dogs from lines like the RockErin litter and just make sure you know what you are getting into, because they are a LOT of dog ...


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

Field bred dogs are not what they were years ago. We have found that while we do want one that is athletic and charges hard after the duck, we do not need or want that type A personality. We need dogs that are biddable, smart, and easy to train. My girls have very strong field lines and are in the house most of the time. They are calm and quiet and do not cause problems. Any kid in the neighborhood can reach down and take their food bowl from them without fear of them. I know 3 people that have dogs from RockErin and all of them are nice pets as well as good trial dogs. My daughter got a golden pup last year out of field champion breeding.. she does no field work at all. Sage is a pet and goes to work with her every day and lives in the house with her. You won't find a better behaved one year old anywhere. Sage is smart, gentle, and just overall an excellent pet. I take exception with the statement that "lines like RockErin" do not make good pets. There may be particular litters that you want to steer clear of, but that is true in all sorts of breeding. I have no horse in this race and don't even know the people that run RockErin, but to make a blanket statement about litters such as these is just flat wrong and irresponsible. My girls compete in field trials/hunt tests and hunt extensively, but they are also my pets and lay on the couch with me just like any other golden. They just happen to be from a line that does an outstanding job at what they were originally intended....retrieving. Yes, I know some hyperactive field dogs, but they are a handfull to train and require a very experienced trainer. When that dog is out there 250 yds and you give a right over cast and the dog is getting a whiff of duck from the left, you do not need a headstrong dog that ignores you and does its own thing. The breeder that I got Dixie from had 8 goldens living in the house.. all field dogs with 3 of them field champions. They were perfectly behaved in the house. Amen.


----------



## Thor Taylor (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi,
Im fairly experienced as an ex forces dog handler but I needed a pup to be my support dog.
After finding a suitable litter I drove 5 hours to see pups with mum at home.
Have a coffee & chat and watch the pups playing, then ask to take them outside or to a suitable area and play with them 'on your own'.
I looked for the pup who was paying attention to me, then responded to calls whistles & keys jangling.
Then tried fetch.
On the day Wesson poassed the tests, and so far has proved a good dog.
Remember though, I was looking for specific trait for my needs. Puppies all have on/off days and when they grow up I could find another of the litter would have been better....
If your just looking for a pet, dont pick the scared/apprehensive pup. Play with them, let the pup come to you and take it from there.
If your still not sure do another visit in a day or so.
Listen to the breeder, if you let them know what you want they should have a good idea of characters.
Thor


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I said nothing about field bred dogs having type A personalities, or not being good pets. This seems to be a subject you're very touchy on and I understand that, but don't take it out on me by putting words in my mouth and then reacting to the words you put in my mouth. 

All I said was be sure they know what they're getting into. I think that's not at all "irresponsible" considering that none of us know anything about the person who originally asked about a puppy. For all we know they could be first-time dog owners who know nothing about dog training and work full-time. A high-drive dog would probably not be a good choice for them (whether any dog would be a good choice for them is questionable, but especially a high-drive dog). I know a lot of field-bred Goldens and myself own a field-bred Lab, and every single one of them is more high-drive than your average show-type dog ...


----------



## Rich1515 (Jun 11, 2005)

I agree. Sophie was the runt as well but she just "stuck out" - I honestly can't think of why I picked her but I know every reason why I can't live without her.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

being as how I dont' have a clue on Lucky's heritage....I'm interested in this "field" dog, "show" dog thing. I've already seen that a field dog may or may not be "high drive" and I'm sure retrieving and other work activities are a bred trait.

Are their physical differences that may be apparent, like size and general conformation?


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Field bred dogs tend to be lighter boned, more leggy, and in Goldens usually have reddish coats. I have found that they are more high-drive and especially have more toy drive. 
Show type dogs, the bones and overall dog are heavier, larger chest/body in proportion to height, they can be the full range of colors but usually on the lighter side. Dusty is more of a show type Golden (although I keep him at an athletic weight so it's not as exaggerated) and Boo is more of a field type Lab.
Show type Golden:








Field type Golden:
http://www.tc-pro.com/showngo/std20/_thumbPicture 008.htm
Show type Lab:








Field type Lab:








(that is Boo and no he is not a poor starving emaciated puppy, he eats almost twice as much as Dusty but he's just built that way  )


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Show Labs seem to be much shorter in the leg. Is that true or am I just imagining things?


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I appreciate the info...I think I have a pretty good idea.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Miss Daisy's Mom said:


> Show Labs seem to be much shorter in the leg. Is that true or am I just imagining things?


Yeah they are usually shorter, but they look even shorter than they are because their bodies are so big compared to their legs ...


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Ah yes, that makes sense.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm far from an expert on any of this but I will use logic to sort some of this out...

Show dogs are bred to a standard... which is some organization's 'ideal' of what the Golden Retriever should look like. Of course the standard is written so 'loosely' that in many ways its opened to a judge's disgression/preference and thus trends in appearance evolve over time... just look at champion Goldens of the past and those of today. Did you notice how all the Goldens at Westminster looked like clones of each other? The standard is just not that strict... example: with the large color range that is allowed by the standard and the standard calling for no preference in color to be taken... why were all the Goldens (looked like maybe 40+ entries) in a single narrow color range? It's the current trend among the judges! Today a darker Golden cannot win and all the breeders know it. Did you see the size of the paws on those Goldens? Absolutely huge!!! every single one of them. So "show lines" will change according to the whims of the judges... currently, they like 'em: heavy-boned, very light-shade of Golden, deep chested and heavily coated... this may change in another 20-years but for now, it would appear that this is what a 'show Golden' should look like. Doesn't seem to me like this is what you'd want in a working Golden.

I would assume "field lines" select the dogs for performance in the field, rather than using any appearance criteria. I would assume that this would lead to dogs with a more modest bone structure, longer legs, shorter coat, and having to possess some drive to retrieve and love the water. A "show dog" doesn't have to have any retriever drive/instinct or show any attraction to water... could that be why there are so many retrievers today who are afraid of water and do NOT retrieve... I swear, almost half of the retrievers I've met recently do NOT retrieve, unbelievable!

So even though a 'show-type dog' could theoretically be an excellent 'field-type dog', I don't believe its really possible any longer today... the lines have drifted that far apart... the expectations anymore are that diverse. Can a 'field dog' be a good pet? I would say 'sure' but that would all depend upon what one wants in a pet... someone who is very outdoorsy and athletic will prefer the proven field-type Golden because when given hard, daily exercise, I'm sure these dogs are very calm. A couch potato type human will want a 'show dog' that would be more apt to be satisfied with lounging on the couch all day long... day after day... but even those guys will need a little walk everyday to keep from being 'hyper'.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I think you covered it pretty good Monomer. After getting Lucky I noticed a pretty big difference between him and pictures some breeders had online. Firstly Lucky is not "big boned". He has a definative "stop" but I would never call his head "blocky". This big, blocky type of conformation may be a show preference. I know Lucky is pure-bred, but how much he fits the "standard"...I just wasnt' sure. 

We have a pure-bred black Lab down the street and there IS a huge difference between that dog and the Labs in the show ring. Ebony is very leggy and taller. Almost looks like a different breed.


----------



## waterman (Feb 26, 2007)

We are blessed with a wonderful male.......BOOMER.We knew we wanted a male,the breder said let the puppy pick you.My wife and daughter sat on the floor on a blanket,5 males were set loose. 3 disappeared and 2 came over to my wife and daughter. Boomer stayed the longest and even got up to my wifes face and started to lick it.Thats's the end of story..........I wouldn't trade him for anything,he has been the best pet we have ever had .He is now 4 years old.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

FieldsOfGold said:


> While I agree 100% about getting the health clearances of the dam and sire and preferably 4-5 generations back...they do NOT need to be all Excellent in my opinion. That doesn't always happen. What you are looking for is a PASSING hip rating--Excellent, Good or Fair are all passing "scores".


"FAIR" may be a passing score, but I personally would never take a puppy out of FAIR parents.

Excellent is harder and harder to comeby in Goldens, so I'll accept GOOD, but that's where I draw the line. Quiz came out of an EXCELLENT and a GOOD and he, himself, is rated GOOD.

Of course, it depends on what you plan to do with the dog. I suppose if you were going to have a pet dog who did leash walks and free running, FAIR might be something to consider, but for a performance dog, I want AT LEAST GOOD.

-S


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Those are interesting tips, never knew there was a knack to it lol. I just picked the smallest puppy who wasn't biting me. Turned out he's a real chewer...lol.


----------



## Rena450 (Apr 16, 2007)

This post couldn't of come at a better time. Looks like we are going this Friday to pick out our pup and all this info will come in real handy. They will be 6 1/2 weeks old at that time. My son and I are SO excited:banana: , that I am actually getting him out of school early (the breeder is about 1 1/2 hours away). I guess she is so pleased with this litter that she changed her mind and is going to keep a male, which, I think, is a good sign. Hope to post some pics soon.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I pick on structure, general appearance, first- I set aside those puppies I like the look of, and then I pick based on temperament. This would be in a litter where every puppy has a good temperament anyway!

Beyond that, in truth, most of my dogs have been rescues or last picks anyway!! Keira was the last of 10... !! And she is stunning...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

For a "pet" Golden (and I don't mean that in a bad way, but there's a huge difference between what you want for a "pet dog" vs a "performance dog") I'd suggest:

* Don't go for the quiet, shy one thinking you'll "rescue" it. This will be a project puppy and will likely have some temperament issues which may well be genetic.

* Don't go for the most outgoing, pushy pup that keeps "picking you". This will be a "lot of dog" and is often more than the average puppy owner is ready/willing/prepared to deal with. It could, however, turn out to be a nice performance dog if placed in a home that is ready/willing/experienced, etc.

* Look for a pup that's easily wanting to interact with you, but isn't pushy. 

* I want a pup that will show immediate interest in a toy when I present one and make it seem fun. (Vs. a pup that is already saying, "Screw the toy! I want to chew your hand!)

* I'd like to see some natural retrieving instinct. One at a time, take the pups you're considering and (away from the others) see if it will do a tiny retrieve. If it goes after the toy, what does it do next? Wander off on it's own to chew it or bring it back to you?

* I want to see a pup that's comfortable in new situations and/or that can recover quickly if scared.

* I also want lots of input from the breeder. In fact, I'm perfectly willing to let the breeder pick for me, based lots of my input as to what I'm looking for. The breeder has been with the pups daily and will know them best.

* Of course, this assumes that structure is sound, etc.

* I also want to meet any parents who area there. If there's anything I don't like about the parents, I'd think twice about the litter.

* If the breeder says she has to keep the bitch away from the pups when people come to visit (b/c the bitch worries about people near her puppies) that's a HUGE RED FLAG! That's a bitch who has potentially already started to to teach her pups that new people are scary. Run, don't walk, to another litter! (JMO.)

-S


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Vierka said:


> Hi Maya, thanks for the post.
> What if all the puppies respond well (I know all of ours do that already and they're only 4 weeks old)?  Most of the time I think you just really fall in love with a certain one naturally... and kind of choose according to your own personality as well...
> 
> Vierka


Exactly what happened when I went to pick out Jazz! There were 4 females I was choosing from. Had brought a blanket piece with the scent of SunnyRose on it and a squeaky toy to test the puppies with. The breeder put all 4 puppies down on the floow and I sat in the middle of the floor and called a puppy.* ALL 4 CAME RUNNING!* Then I waited until they were off investigating again and began squeaking the toy. Again ---- *ALL* *4 CAME RUNNING!* I clicked a clicker - *ALL 4 CAME RUNNING!* I rolled a ball - *ALL 4 CHASED IT!* The breeder was laughing by this time saying "I told you, they are all the same. Not a shy one in the bunch!" So, I had to pick on conformation!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

katieanddusty said:


> Field bred dogs tend to be lighter boned, more leggy, and in Goldens usually have reddish coats. I have found that they are more high-drive and especially have more toy drive.
> Show type dogs, the bones and overall dog are heavier, larger chest/body in proportion to height, they can be the full range of colors but usually on the lighter side. Dusty is more of a show type Golden (although I keep him at an athletic weight so it's not as exaggerated) and Boo is more of a field type Lab.
> Show type Golden:
> 
> ...


Here is a pic of one of the conformation CH. our breeder owns. In fact, I am hoping to have a puppy from him within the next year. As you can see he is very dark. I have seen whole ranges of color from extremely light to very dark in the breed ring. It is true though, that conformation judges put up the standard "golden" color more often that the extremely dark or light Goldens.

CH. Dichi Go Unchallenged (Victor)









Jazzys Mom


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Exactly what happened when I went to pick out Jazz! There were 4 females I was choosing from. Had brought a blanket piece with the scent of SunnyRose on it and a squeaky toy to test the puppies with. The breeder put all 4 puppies down on the floow and I sat in the middle of the floor and called a puppy.* ALL 4 CAME RUNNING!* Then I waited until they were off investigating again and began squeaking the toy. Again ---- *ALL* *4 CAME RUNNING!* I clicked a clicker - *ALL 4 CAME RUNNING!* I rolled a ball - *ALL 4 CHASED IT!* The breeder was laughing by this time saying "I told you, they are all the same. Not a shy one in the bunch!" So, I had to pick on conformation!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


My only thought in a case like that is to try with each puppy individually and see if you get the same results. I'd want to make sure it wasn't just "pack mentality" for lack of a better word. Remotely possible that one of the four wasn't as happy-go-lucky or confident as the rest, but was just following along in a sort of "status by association" kind of way.

Also possible they'd all do the same thing by themselves.... but interacting with each pup alone would be the tie breaker for me!

-S


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, I probably should have but by that time I was so confused! I knew I wanted a light dog so took the 2 lightest and concentrated on them. Picked the one with the largest head --- Jasmine! When looking at these 4 they were all off in different directions. The only time they interacted with each other is when one had a toy then of course the other one would want it. Guess they saw enough of each other and wanted to explore on their own. One was trying to climb on a low shelf the other investigating a corner, ets. Then I would squeak a toy and they all 4 came from different directions towards the toy, so I don't think it was pack mentality. I didn't think of that though and will keep it in mind for next time.I don't think I went wrong - she's everything I ever wanted in a Golden! 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Here is a pic of one of the conformation CH. our breeder owns. In fact, I am hoping to have a puppy from him within the next year. As you can see he is very dark. I have seen whole ranges of color from extremely light to very dark in the breed ring. It is true though, that conformation judges put up the standard "golden" color more often that the extremely dark or light Goldens.
> 
> CH. Dichi Go Unchallenged (Victor)
> 
> ...


Oh, I love Victor! My friend Carlin showed him also for the Reentz's. He is a very nice boy and did quite well.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh yes! Victor is gorgeous. When I first saw him in the ring I told Dick I wanted to run in there, grab him and make a beeline for the nearest exit with him! I had first contracted for a puppy from Victor's mother, Cher, hoping she would throw another pup like Victor. Dick told me Victor was an opps and more than likely the only pup Cher would throw like that. Now I want a Victor puppy! I'm just not going to be satisfied until I have either Victor or a part of him!: 

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He really is a beautiful dog!

Who are Jazzy's parents?


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

maya said:


> I found some tips on how to pick a golden retriever puppy:
> 
> 
> *-Walk away from the puppy. It should follow you.*
> ...


Hey Maya. If a family visitited one of my litters and carried out what you suggest then I would ask them to leave without a puppy. 

Can you imagine if every family that visited pinched the pups, the pups would eventually back off as soon as the front door opened and a stranger entered.

Often pups are sleepy when families arrive. Nothing is going to make them alert and ready to play. 

When a family came to collect a pup from our last litter, they were rightfully concerned that she was sleepy and unresponsive, she even had me concerned for a while. i suggested they leave her for a day so that I could be sure she was fine. As the husbands brother was a vet I agreed for her to go home. She slept in the car the whole way, then arrived at the home, did an enormous poo and was wide awake for hours and hours and hours. She was just over tired, with so many bouncy siblings it was understandable. 

Its not easy, but if you trust your breeder, managed a few visits, checked that the pup has clear eyes, good skin, clean coat and you have met or researched the parents then you have done the best you can.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree. That whole pinching thing really bothered me. Completey unnecessary! I would never, under any circumstances, pinch a baby (or adult for that matter).


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> He really is a beautiful dog!
> 
> Who are Jazzy's parents?


Jazzy's parents are ------
*Dad --- Am./Ca. Ch. Amberac Dichi Face The Odds (Gambler)*
*Mom --- Dichi Simply The Best, ptd. (Jordan)*

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Yesterday when we went to visit the pups and try to pick out the puppy we wanted we didn't do that pinch test. That seems kind of cruel to me. We cuddled with each of the females and turned of them on their back and there was one that just wouldn't have that at all and wanted down. The others just let you hold them there like that. There was on that I layed out in front of me on it's back and it didn't struggle at all. So, how do you pick if most of the girls didn't struggle? lol....

Barb


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

How to pick a pup:

go to breeders....take ALL the puppies home!!!!!


----------



## Jcnbarb4RN (Mar 13, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> How to pick a pup:
> 
> go to breeders....take ALL the puppies home!!!!!


Now, we can't do that!! LoL!

Barb


----------



## Heart Of Gold (Dec 3, 2005)

*I noticed you live in Northern CA. Can you share the name of the breeder? I definitely don't want to make the mistake and choose that one!*



Dan Dell'Osso said:


> The first and most important task, probably the most difficult, selecting a reputable breeder, unfortunately this is where I failed. My breeder had prominent hip dysplasia in two litters. Unfortunately one opf those dogs was mine. The surgery was extremely successful the cost $4,800.00. So be sure that the breeder has records of the dogs he has produced, that the breeding stock is OFA hip certified, accept notheing less that "Excellent" rating.


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

anything else to try to pick?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Whether pet or show I want structure and type I will enjoy looking at for 12 plus years, so my first action is to stack them all and weed out the ones I like the look of. Naturally I already will be pleased with the over all type- amount of bone, head type, pigment, ears, etc. If I don't like the parents' type, size, and structure, I won't even bother looking at the puppies.

Once I have narrowed down my four or five picks, then I spend time with each puppy. Usually one just grabs me from the start anyway. Personality definitely counts, and no matter how beautiful, if none of them have a temperament I like or connect to, I move on. 

Now that said, several of my dogs were taken because they were just special, or in need, or I fell in love... but when I go buy a puppy from a litter, the above is my method. 

Keira was the last pup and I bought her pretty much sight unseen and fingers crossed. Luckily, I thought she was pretty and more importantly, Courtney was/is happy with her


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

With mine, I was walking toward the kennel area the breeder had, and I saw my Ellie. I knew she was the one I wanted before I ever even touched her. (Between you and me, she wasn't even the cutest puppy there.) Something about her just clicked with me.


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Before going to see the litter of puppies I had read different things to do to pick your puppy, but when I got there it all went out the window!! At first glance, they all looked the same and they were all climbing over each other to get to us. 
I patted the ones at the front and the breeder asked me lots of questions like, had I owned a dog before, kind of section we have etc etc. She then went to look for a puppy in particular to let me hold.
My Mum had told me that the dog would "pick me" and that you just know when you see your dog. I was worried I wouldn't see him!! But the puppy the breeder handed me snuggled in and I knew he was mine. I set him down and watched him sniff around, and chase a leaf. I looked at some of the other pups, but knew I had found him. The breeder chose well. I've since seen 3 of the other pups, and while they have grown into great dogs too, Baileys just "mine".

There was one puppy that was known as the trouble maker and he was one of the last 2 left. Someone came to see the puppies and this little one attached himself to her and cried when she left. She went home to think about it, and the next day another couple came, and he wanted nothing to do with them. The first lady came back and DID take him home and hes gone from the trouble maker to a laid back loving pup. He definitely knew where he belonged!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlin picked me! After all the excitement died down, he was the one that kept coming back to me and my lap.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

dallasgoldens said:


> When the lady for the services dog place was here to pick out her pups from my litter she did several things to pick her pups.
> First she didn't pick the most outgoing, or the one that came to her first. These pups are normal the most dominate and are harder to train.
> She got them real interested in a toy across the room from her then called, she wanted to see how quick they would leave something the were into, and come to her.
> She threw a ball, and called the pups back to her, to see which was the quickest to catch on that if they gave up the ball they got a treat.
> ...


Thanks for these tips! I am going to look at pups on Monday Dec 27, 2010 and I plan on using these tests. This is a big decision but I know I'll find the right one!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LDGrillo said:


> Thanks for these tips! I am going to look at pups on Monday Dec 27, 2010 and I plan on using these tests. This is a big decision but I know I'll find the right one!


Just a word of warning, but if you came to my house and tried a couple of those "tests", you'd leave pretty quickly with no puppy! My puppies are temperament tested, my litter raiser is with them 24/7 until they come to my house, and I spend all my free time with them, so I know them pretty well. I don't mind a few safe "tests", but I absolutely would not allow you to just flip them over on their back, or grab a handful of their skin to see if they would bite.

It is not at all uncommon for good breeders to either select your puppy for you, or, in a large litter, to give you a couple of pups to make your selection from.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> Just a word of warning, but if you came to my house and tried a couple of those "tests", you'd leave pretty quickly with no puppy! My puppies are temperament tested, my litter raiser is with them 24/7 until they come to my house, and I spend all my free time with them, so I know them pretty well. I don't mind a few safe "tests", but I absolutely would not allow you to just flip them over on their back, or grab a handful of their skin to see if they would bite.
> 
> It is not at all uncommon for good breeders to either select your puppy for you, or, in a large litter, to give you a couple of pups to make your selection from.


THANK YOU ..... 
I read that list and was thinking yeah do that to my puppies folks and you would find yourself out in the driveway.... 
I can't imagine that hte first thing someone would do is hurt the puppy... thats a great way to make a bunch of puppies fearful of humans and damage your relationship with the pups before they even start. 

nobody picks pups from me. I have visiting hours every weekend and everyone who is getting a pup needs to come up and visit so I can watch and see who they like and who they interact with... during this time I find out who they are connected with and we can chat about the pups. I tell everyone to get attached to all the pups because they don't know who they are going to get... and I can't tell you how many times when the yfind out who they are getting I hear squeals and then "thats who I really wanted" it always works out....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am with Shalva and Tahnee... that stupid test of flipping pups on their back is so irritating. My second golden was tested by her breeder... she resisted the flipping. The breeder told me that I needed to hold her on her side until she submitted, because she was so "dominant". I did it for about one minute and realized that if I persisted, I would turn her into something she wasn't( a fear biter). That dog went onto her UD and didn't have a dominant bone in her body. She was biddable and trainable and gentle as can be.

I had a know it all surgeon come to see my first litter of pups 1 1/2 hours late. Since he never called and was so late, I had to feed the pups. He arrived just as the pups were in their afternoon siesta. The one pup available was a charming male. This doctor was clearly doing his own temperament testing... then he flips my pup on his back, and the pup struggled. I absolutely detested him on so many levels. I was in love with my pup and ended up keeping him as a sentimental favorite. The pup(now 8 1/2 year old Georgie) is a guardian and best friend to my autisitc son. Two weeks after the dumb doctor visited, he called to let me know that he was "still considering" the pup. Are you kidding me? I told him the pup had a good home.

After my second litter, I stopped letting people pick their pups. Too much hassle and who knows the pups better than me?


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep - I"m also with Shalva and Tahnee. I'm so grateful that my breeder will pick my puppy (out of the three girls). She temperament tests them and will choose my puppy based on her tests and the combination of my lifestyle and personality. I'm relieved that the decision is out of my hands. I'd probably want to take them all. I'm getting my puppy in 4 and a half weeks - can't wait!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

forgot the picture : )


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jazzys mom, that's Victor! I have two of his pups. They are wonderful. Grace is light and Melody is more Golden.

http://www.dichigoldens.com/Victor13Jan07.jpg


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh well I was more interested in the reaction tests of seeing how they respond to toys, and calling them when they are playing with something. I did try the pup-on-back test, but only after I had spent time with them. She was aleady laying, and I turned heron her back. The pup I ended up picking was okay with the position, but was sort of squirmish as I put my hand on her chest. Understandable. Any puppy as it gets to know you will warm up and realize that you are the master eventually. Starla, our new pup, is doing great and I'm not having any problems with her, other than puppy nibbling, and the occasional accident. However, our first 5 days and she has only has 3 accidents (one per day for the first three days). But the last two days have been accident free. I even see her waiting by the door to go out!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is an interesting thread to me because I've never had the opportunity to pick a pup from a litter or had a breeder chose one for me - all my dogs were rescues/adopted. This is a good thing because I know I would lose my mind with a bunch of cute puppies to play with and would probably come home with the wrong one energy-wise. 

Much as I would love to have this experience one day I know that my next dog will be adopted too but I've always wondered how to pick the laid back pup that likes to nap on you and nosh on yummy treats all day? Now that is my idea of a great puppy! lol. 

I do think there is something to a pup/dog picking you too. When two of the volunteer walkers found out I adopted Mr. C they couldn't believe I'd take him because they said he was a wild man with them. He was as good as gold with me and has been since the day I brought him home.


----------

